# Подскажите методы, упражнения для спины и выработки правильной походки



## Karlito (27 Фев 2011)

При ходьбе поясница прогибается вперед, из-за этого получается неправильный шаг. Делал рентген спины - сколиоз незначительной степени.
Как не старался держать спину ровно, ничего не выходит :cray: 
Подскажите пожалуйста методы, упражнения для спины и выработки правильной походки.


----------



## Karlito (5 Мар 2011)

НУ НЕУЖЕЛИ НЕКОМУ ПОСОВЕТОВАТЬ???


----------



## Доктор Попов (5 Мар 2011)

"Упражнения для спины" на сайте доктора Ступина. За правильной походкой Вам (наверное) нужно обратиться к танцорам.


----------



## Karlito (29 Мар 2011)

А может мне приобрести поясничный корсет?Стоит ли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2011)

А снимки, а фото гиперлордоза, а осомтр невролога.?
На табуретку, с пола, встать можете?


----------



## Karlito (8 Апр 2011)

На табуретку встать могу, гиперлордоза обнаружено не было, но тем не менее поясница явно прогибается вперед. Это очень влияет на походку, в течение 5 минут ходьбы, возникают боли в пояснице. Скажите пожалуйста, какой комплекс упражнений мне выполнять?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2011)

Снимки покажите.
И фото с прогнтуой спиной.


----------



## игорь николаев (6 Июн 2011)

Очень интересный *способ ходьбы* описан в статье (см ссылку). Помогает.


----------

